# Sticky  Yamaha YHT-595BL Complete 5.1-Channel Home Theater System



## Reviews Bot

*Yamaha YHT-595BL Complete 5.1-Channel Home Theater System*

*Description:*
The Yamaha YHT-595BL is a powerful system for use with Blu-ray players and flat panel displays, featuring a 105W 5-channel AV Receiver with HD Audio decoding, 1080p-compatible HDMI with 3D and Audio Return Channel. iPod/iPhone and Bluetooth compatibility, 4 SCENE buttons for easy control with 5-channel speaker package and 8" 100W Subwoofer.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Yamaha*EAN*0027108106885*Feature*Front panel USB
Automatic Speaker setup with YPAO optimization.
1080p compatible HDMI ( 4 in / 1 out )
Compressed Music Enhancer improves playback of your digital music library
Includes a RX-V471BL AV Receiver and NS-AP6505BL speaker package with sub*Item Height*18.13 inches*Item Length*24.5 inches*Item Width*29 inches*Label*YAMAHA*Manufacturer*YAMAHA*MPN*YHT-595BL*Package Height*18 inches*Package Length*29 inches*Package Weight*71 pounds*Package Width*24.5 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*YHT-595BL*ProductGroup*Home Theater*ProductTypeName*HOME_THEATER_SYSTEM_OR_HTIB*Publisher*YAMAHA*SKU*150181*Studio*YAMAHA*Title*Yamaha YHT-595BL Complete 5.1-Channel Home Theater System*UPC*027108106885*UPCList - UPCListElement*027108106885*Item Weight*71 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*YHT-595BL*Model*YHT-595BL*Color*Black*Warranty*2 years part, 2 years labor


----------

